

The Project Apollo Image Gallery - danhak
http://www.apolloarchive.com/apollo_gallery.html

======
binarymax
Can anyone explain the faint crosses on the photos? I've always been curious
why they are there. See an example here:
[http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/alsj/a11/AS11-40-5...](http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/alsj/a11/AS11-40-5927.jpg)

~~~
trafficlight
It's called a reseau grid. The crosses are used as a reference points for
measuring distances between objects in the image. They can also be used to
correct distortions after development or scanning..

This page talks about it in detail. <http://www.clavius.org/photoret.html>

------
trafficlight
These images are fantastic. I just wish they had a better interface to flip
through them.

